# Canon G5 Problem



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Hi all

Mmmm. I'm a bit puzzled by this and would appreciate help if any of you can.

The problem is that my G5 is no longer allowing me to use macro and manual focussing at the same time - if I use one, the other goes off. Why would it be doing this, there didn't seem to be a problem using both together before.

regards

Simon


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Si,

On my Fuji, you have to de-select autofocus in one of the menus.

I suppose there isn't one of these obscure sub-menus is there?

Roger


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi Si,

Just had a look at my G1, I know it's a few years old now so I don't know how close it is to the G5 in operation.

On my camera you can select and unselect macro in manual mode buy just pressing the button.

Sounds like it might be a return to the dealer job.









MIKE..


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Thanks Roger / Mike.

It is a bit of a puzzle as the manual says manual focussing is available when using the macro.

Just to clarify the problem a little: it is not manual *mode* that has decided not to work when using macro, it is manual *focussing*. The problem occurs in any mode, manual exposure, shutter priority, etc etc.

I am just hoping that there is some setting that I am missing that is causing it but I cannot see what is could be.

However, a further point: although the macro symbol disappears when I press the MF button, it still seems able to focus as closely as it did before.

Re going back to the dealer - I sincerely hope not as this one has already been replaced due to a dead viewfinder!

Simon


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Si,

A few months back, I had a query about my Canon Digicam, I emailed them on the website, and found them very helpful..

Worth a try IMHO

Roger


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi Si,

Just had another look at mine and you are correct the macro symbol disappears when you press the manual focus button and visa-versa when you press the macro button.

When you use manual focus on my camera you keep the MF button pressed in and a scale is displayed in the LCD. While the button is pressed you focus with the main control switch up and down, the scale then shows where you are, the bottom of the scale being close up.

Using the macro in P mode I have close focused on a subject, then pressing the MF button (not moving the camera position)I was able to focus out and back in to focus on the subject. Sounds as if your camera is O.K to me









Ask if you want to try anything else out on my camera if it helps.

MIKE..


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Si,

My G6 is the same....press Manual Focus and Macro goes off...and visa versa.

But that didn't seem to be a problem....if I used Macro to get initial focus, and then pressed Manual Focus, the scale would start where Macro left off .... if you see what I mean









Cheers

Paul


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Thanks to all for helping with this...

The weird thing is that althjough the macro symbol disappears the camera still seems to operate as it should in macro - ie it focusses closer than it would do if macro was actually off.

What does the macro button do exactly anyway??

Very puzzling - I could have sworn that I was able to do both macro and MF before, in fact I even had this as one of my personal settings for the camera.

Si


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Apparently this is a non-problem. All the macro button does is change the *auto*-focussing range; it does not make any physical change within the lens or anything. Macro in this camera is an autofocus function, therefore when you switch to manual focussing it is not required.

I could have sworn I used both at the same time before, the manual gives the impression that you can, but I must have been mistaken.

Si


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Glad it's not faulty Si,


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Si said:


> Apparently this is a non-problem.


 ALL'S WELL THAT ENDS WELL









MIKE..


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Many cameras have a macro button that sets the focal length of the lens to the ideal range, my old Fuji would only focus to minimum at its widest angle.









My Nikon E990 will work in auto focus macro mode in its mid range focal lengths only.

It does have manual focus and in that mode the focal length is irrelevant, I simply have to readjust the focus at different focal lengths.

From experience, I would recommend that an extended warranty is taken out with the purchase of an expensive digital camera or camcorder. If the warranty is reasonable priced, ie less than half the cost of one service (circa, Â£120).

I'm glad your camera is OK Simon, Canons and Nikons are a pretty good bet.









I tooks an extended warranty out on mine, just in case.


----------

